# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  znate za ovo?

## anatom

nesto surfam i nadjem na ovaj ducancic.

ima li tko koju ovakvu pelenu?


http://www.sunasce.hr/trgovina/oscom...32356897f35007


neke mi se bas svidaju ali neznam niti sama?


 :Heart: 

nadam se da mogu linkati!ako ne iskreno se ispricavam!

----------


## puntica

prvi put vidim i baš mi je simpa.

pelene i nosiljke prepoznajem, sigurno su od jedne tete šivalice od koje smo kupili par stvari (pelene i mei tai). 

nama su sve fantastične. baš smo jako jako zadovoljni  :D

----------


## Fana

Prepoznajem i ja tetu šivalicu  :D  :D .
Pelene koje sam kod nje kupila su bile prve u mojoj kolekciji i jedan su od razloga što sam se navukla na platneno pelenaštvo. 
Preporučujem od srca.

----------


## Ginger

i ja prepoznajem tetu šivalicu  :D 
odlične pelenuške, a i nosiljke!

----------


## Inda_os

o da, ja prepoznajem nosiljke  :D 
lijepo i kvalitetno

----------


## bimba iaia

:Grin:  I mi smo stari,veliki funovi

----------


## Dumbo

Odlične pelenice i coveri i super , super mai tai !! Naša najbolja teta šivalica!!   :Love:  
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------

